
How going to the gym makes you stronger - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/2012/01/how-going-to-the-gym-makes-you-stronger/
======
csallen
I've been programming and lifting weights for years now, and I can attest to
how well they work together. The two times I'm most excited to code are
consistently (1) when it's late and I know I should be sleeping, and (2)
immediately after finishing a good workout at the gym. Interestingly, I got
off to a similar start with both activities:

"I don't know about this, I've always been pretty small guy. I'm not just a
weightlifter." "Dude, shut up and come with us."

"I don't know about this, I've always just done design stuff. I'm not really a
back-end guy." "Dude, shut up and read this PHP guide."

Easily two of the most transformative conversations I've ever had.

~~~
llimllib
I'm a programmer and an athlete as well, and I find that I absolutely cannot
code after coming home from the gym, I'm too exhausted to get in a groove.

(My workouts these days are weightlifting ones as well, so it's not that I'm
not doing comparable workouts.)

Just want to throw that out there. I still recommend going to the gym, and
love it.

~~~
ecaroth
Obviously don't know much about your situation, but this might have a lot to
do with your diet & pre/post/peri workout nutrition. You should never feel
exhausted and drained after a workout, but should feel invigorated and alert.
Maybe something worth investigating more.

~~~
ecaroth
As fingerprinter pointed out this isn't _universally_ true, however research
(and my own experience) has shown that the main reason people don't feel well
after working out is almost entirely due to nutrient depletion and poor
nutritional timing. If you go to the gym and do heavy squats at 6:30pm without
eating anything since your lunch at 11:00am you are going to feel like
absolute shit afterwards. Post-workout nutrition is essential for building
muscle and recovery, but making sure to eat a mix of complex carbs, protein,
and fat ~1 hour before you workout makes a world of difference for how you
before during, and feel after your workouts. If your diet is sound though, and
working out still makes you feel so terrible that you don't wish to do it (I'm
not talking muscle soreness or the usual reasons people find to not workout)
you should definitely consult with a nutritionist or dietitian as something
else may be going on.

~~~
vimalg2
Eating 1 hour before workout hasn't worked out for me. I guess digestion time
varies from person to person.

Tasting bile when squatting/deadlifting is really unpleasant.

~~~
jacques_chester
My training involves a lot of ab tightening, so I actually make a rule to
separate eating and training by three hours.

 _During_ training, the secret to performance is sugar. Dextrose, to be exact.
The CNS can run on ketones, but it works best with ready blood sugar.

~~~
vimalg2
Is 'ab tightening' done for the obvious aesthetic goal, or is this some
assistance exercise routine for heavy lifting?

Google wasn't helpful w.r.t the latter idea.

~~~
jacques_chester
It's necessary to maximise the weight lifted. Some force is transmitted
through the trunk as opposed to through the spine and back muscles. The organs
are broadly speaking incompressible, but the lungs are not.

Squeezing the abs pushes the organs up and holds them in place, compressing
the air in the lungs, creating a more rigid trunk. This stops lifters from
having their chest drop down, which will cause a dropped lift or even an
injury.

Of course, if you squeeze the gut, the stomach can decide it's time to vomit
if you have a lot of food in it. So ... don't do that.

Similarly if you're having lower intestinal disquiet.

------
jacques_chester
For me, the most important lesson from Olympic-style weightlifting is that you
can't cram for a competition. No amount of natural talent can make up for
failing to invest the hours over the course of weeks, months and years.

I could go on, but I've already put my thoughts into words:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3431621>

There's a proverbial bit of wisdom that has been attributed to various
sources: The will to win is important. The will to prepare is _essential_.

~~~
konstruktor
For me the first big lesson was that the body really needs time to recover
after training hard, and the second was that training "no matter what" doesn't
work if you're trying to improve maximum strength. Lifting is a neuromuscular
activity requiring maximum activation, and if I'm very exhausted or sleep
deprived, I won't be able to train hard enough to matter, so doing a less
intense core workout and lift the next day is more reasonable.

~~~
jacques_chester
The Bulgarian system of training is built around daily 1-rep maxes, then
backing off for work sets.

The nice thing about it is that this means that if you're having a crappy day,
you accept it and train what you can. If you're having an awesome day, you
squeeze more out of it.

Learning to give-and-take with your "recovery budget" is definitely an
important lesson. I train less hard than I'm capable of because my employers
don't pay me to be a zombie.

------
weaksauce
Rock climbing is another thing that is hugely motivating to get more fit and
it can be a very regular thing to do if you have a climbing gym nearby that
you can go after work.

climbing tends to attract the people that like to solve puzzles because each
route is a physical puzzle in how you should contort your body best to get up
it. When is the best time to rest on a route if you can? where should take a
stance to clip the next quickdraw? am I going to fall and is it going to be a
safe fall? is my leg behind the rope and is that going to flip me upside down?
You think about everything and nothing all at once. It's amazing.

It also has a very social aspect to it as well because you see the same people
over and over again at the gym or local crag and there is a lot of downtime
while you are resting. Bouldering is especially communal as people tend to
shout out encouragement and help you figure things out if you want it.

Give it a go and you will probably like it.

edit: if you are interested go to <http://www.reddit.com/r/climbing> for more
info.

------
dkarl
The comment about excelling really rubs me the wrong way. I wish he would
check finishing times for some local races, see how much the powerlifters at
his gym are lifting, or visit a local Crossfit affiliate. Where did he get the
idea that it is so easy to "excel" these days? The word can be used without an
object, but it is inherently comparative. The gym provides me a lot of
satisfaction and physical benefits, but comparing myself physically to other
people is a not a benefit but a pitfall. It's the one thing at the gym that
can ruin my day. "Why do I come here? I will never be like that guy... or that
guy... or that guy." I will never be 6'4" and have an eight-pack. I will never
squat 500 lbs. I will never have a killer Murph time (look it up.) I will
never qualify for the Boston marathon. Well, that last one I could perhaps do,
but only by giving up many other things I value more highly. The impulse to
excel argues _against_ working out the way I want, which is to work out three
times a week and enjoy the health and appearance benefits.

So I will continue to go to the gym, reap the benefits, and try to keep my
impulse to compete in check. Be warned that excelling is not something you
simply decide to do as a third or fourth passion. It's best not to compete and
expect to win against people whose first priority is fitness when your first
and second priorities are something else.

~~~
phatboyslim
I agree that comparing to others is mentally unhealthy. This applies not only
to the gym/fitness but all areas of life. On the other hand, measuring
progress is a good motivator, and I feel a proper way to do that is to
challenge yourself. If you were able to shave X seconds off your mile time, or
improve your squat weight by Y pounds, then I feel it is a proper motivating
factor as well as one that could assist in keeping your mental attitude in the
right place when other facets of your life are troubling.

~~~
Psyonic
I believe comparing yourself to others can be healthy, as long as you don't
let it get out of control. How else do you know what's possible? If your
friend is progressing much faster than you, almost certainly he is doing
something different than you are. If you weren't keeping track of him as well,
you might miss out on chances to improve.

If everyone was just racing against themselves, I really don't know that we'd
ever have seen a 4-minute mile.

------
saryant
One of the best things I ever did was get a door frame pull-up bar and stick
it right next to my desk. Whenever I'm stuck on a problem I hop up and do a
few sets of pull-ups. Clears my mind and helps me focus.

For $25 it's a no-brainer investment.

~~~
nosequel
Great tip. I have something similar, I have a kettlebell right next to my desk
(standup, so don't even have to get up to get it) and a set of rings hanging
from the ceiling. My office looks a bit weird, but it gives me a great break.

------
appcolumn
Interesting that this post comes up after I watched the CCC video about
depression/suicide and geeks.

I train 5 days a week - Monday to Friday. I'm not being dramatic by saying I'd
probably kill myself if I didn't do this. Usually by Sunday afternoon,
thoughts start to creep in about how I'm a failure and should just end it now.

I'd love to train 7 days but it's overkill.

~~~
jacques_chester
While exercise is a useful and important tool in controlling depression, if
you're having any kinds of thoughts of suicide then seek professional
attention _immediately_.

~~~
appcolumn
Thanks for the concern. I already see a psych once a fortnight. Just so it's
clear, nothing I said was a cry for help or suicide threat.

~~~
jacques_chester
I'm glad to hear that. However as you probably know, suicidal ideation (aka
thinking about or imagining suicide) is a serious symptom.

Again, I'm glad to hear you're getting help.

Anyone else with these symptoms should seek help, you're not alone.

------
ta12121
I wish I knew how to express my dismay at the pointlessness of this article
and its presence on the front page without being down modded.

"Regular exercise has psychological benefits."

This is news? Give me a break.

------
markbao
Great post. I like how this talks about the other ways going to the gym makes
you stronger.

I've been falling into a similar second-day routine, though some weeks I try
to go every day (and it usually doesn't go that well.) What is the best/most
effective routine to get into? Every second day? Five days a week?

~~~
dsri
It depends what your goals are and what kind of shape you're in to begin with,
but rest is important. If you've been working out for a while, the generally
accepted wisdom is that you should have 1-2 rest days each week, though in my
experience you can maintain pretty well and even see gains with just a couple
of workouts a week.

------
ethank
My gym time is diminished because a year and a half ago I moved a considerable
distance from where I then worked, and still a bit further from where I now
work.

However I typically run 6 miles a day during the week at around 9PM, which
serves the same purpose.

What it really comes down to me is a few things:

1) It forces me away from the computer for about an hour a day. 2) It clears
my head from the day, and prepares it for tomorrow. I find that also helps me
sleep better as I'm not cycling through things in my mind. 3) It is good
exercise. I've never been fat, but it keeps me fit and that in and of itself
makes me feel better

I think mostly its just something that doesn't require me to be wired in and
hyper vigilant while doing, which I feel managing/coding/reading/hacking does.

------
ecaroth
Great article, I have been meaning to write something similar to this myself!
I became a health & fitness nut about 5 years ago, and though developing and
designing is my biggest passion in life, working out and bettering myself
physically is a close 2nd. Every day I work knowing that an awesome workout
session is coming right after has done wonders for keeping stress levels down,
helping me sleep well, and making me focus more during my workday. Having the
gym after a crappy day of work DOES make the day turn around, and if you have
a great day of work and a great day at the gym afterwards it makes for one
HELL of a good day!

------
fam
Don't forget to work on flexibility too: "the key to youth". I actually picked
up a foam roller a few weeks ago to use on my recovery days and it's been a
great supplement to weight training. Helps with recovery, prevents injury,
increases mobility... the list of benefits is huge and it's really an
investment in your future health. After all, who wants to sit be old and sit
around when you could be out running a marathon, hiking, or something extreme?

------
raju
Anyone (like myself) thinking of looking at joining a gym, this article is a
great lesson into what (not) to do.

[http://www.mensjournal.com/everything-you-know-about-
fitness...](http://www.mensjournal.com/everything-you-know-about-fitness-is-a-
lie/print/)

HN Discussion here - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2287213>

------
DrMcFacekick
I'm a competitive powerlifter, and to me the most awesome thing about going to
the gym on a regular basis is that nothing I come up against in a normal week
is going to be as hard or as mentally taxing as what I do in the gym. It's
helped me put my life in perspective and to realize that no matter what
happens outside of the gym, it's nowhere near as hard or as awful as it seems.

~~~
freehunter
I'm the complete opposite. Early in college I got into powerlifting for fun
(not competitive). Once I got into the working world, my days got harder and
my energy disappeared. Getting up at 5 to hit the gym made it really difficult
to get involved with what I was working on all day. I tried switching to going
at night, but the thought of working all day then hitting the gym was
unbearable.

I'm really glad you see it as the hardest challenge of your day and are able
to keep that mindset all week, I really wish I could do that. Instead for me,
it's just one more taxing and brutal aspect of my day. I love my job and I
love lifting, but for me it's one or the other...

------
mitchie_luna
This article does not only talk about being strong because of the muscles
being built during gym session. It also speaks about dedication and strong
determination to get into the target. This tells that focus is necessary to
achieve those things we want to achieve. Gym session does not only build
muscles but the whole personality perspective as well.

~~~
LeonW
Hey Mitchie, great to see you here and thanks for the kind words. Yes, that is
absolutely what I tried to put across, making yourself stronger as a person
and not at all focusing on the aspect of gaining muscle or losing weight.
Making it a habit can be far more powerful I believe.

~~~
ap0rnnstar
Just to give you a heads up, you spelled weight incorrectly in the third to
last paragraph. Great article!

~~~
LeonW
Thanks man, fixed! :)

------
rikf
Another advantage of hitting the gym is that there is plenty of evidence
linking cardio fitness to brain functioning.

[http://scholar.google.com.ar/scholar?q=cardio+fitness+brain&...](http://scholar.google.com.ar/scholar?q=cardio+fitness+brain&hl=en&btnG=Search&as_sdt=1%2C5&as_sdtp=on)

~~~
thesz
I did a little investigation on the matters.

The key ingredient here is BDNF: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain-
derived_neurotrophic_fact...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain-
derived_neurotrophic_factor)

It is produced when exercising, either cardio or anaerobic.

And as a side note - prolonged cardio is detrimental for health. It puts body
into inflammation state (inflammation markers are present in blood of those
exercised daily about 90 min with medium to high intensity). You have to have
to do resistance training to make hormonal levels more balanced.

So the best training for mind is an interval training.

------
awm
Another parallel I've experienced with going to the gym and coding is that its
far more fun doing it with somebody else. You work out harder, and push
yourself in a better way than doing it by yourself - something I've found also
while I code.

~~~
nosequel
I don't go to the gym with someone, but there is a big group of people there
when I go, and we all know each other. I particularly like that we all have
different jobs and come from different backgrounds. Like you mentioned, we all
push each other, but more important to me is I get some time talking with non-
engineers everyday.

------
mbesto
Ever since training for triathlons (mainly HIM and Ironman), my business life
(and personal life) has never been the same. Highly recommend this.

------
guard-of-terra
Is there a way to get by without going to the gym?

The whole idea is loathsome to some people including but I expect not limited
to me that think a sentient being investing in its meats is infeasible.
Boring, too.

~~~
robinwarren
Do whatever exercise works for you. For some it'll be lifting weights in the
gym, for others it's something else. I've tried the gym but it didn't really
work for me. I enjoy mountain biking, running and for a long time went
swimming every lunchtime. Those activities just worked better for me. Someone
was suggesting climbing which is another good activity if you want to involve
your mind as well as your body.

You'll still get the benefit of being away from your work for a short while,
doing something physical and focussing on improving at something else.

~~~
guard-of-terra
I personally like hiking, swimming and long walks. I'd like to see whether
that can really produce any results and how to optimise it.

